
Parellagram – Dynamic Image Resizing with Go - chewxy
http://parellagram.com/posts/carving
======
yuchi
Cached:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://parellagram.com/posts/carving)

------
codezero
The video at the end is neat to watch, and after that video, there was another
that showed "Improved Seam Carving for Video Resizing" here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJtE8afwJEg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJtE8afwJEg)

The video starts off not very impressive, but once they get to the forward
energy method, it' pretty cool how it is able to show video with objects and
edges that are smooth frame to frame.

One of the neat use cases was to remove shaky camera effects.

------
SixSigma
Seam Carving is available as the Liquid Rescale plug-in in GIMP

[http://liquidrescale.wikidot.com/](http://liquidrescale.wikidot.com/)

------
chewxy
It DOES use GIFT -
[http://github.com/disintegration/gift](http://github.com/disintegration/gift),
but eh.. it works

------
BasDirks
"We can see that the area with the least visual information (the sky) has been
reduced while other regions of the image such as the boat, water, and
buildings, remain intact."

Except the tower on the right has been "redesigned" by the algorithm.

~~~
manigandham
The castle looks exactly the same... what was "redesigned" ?

Original:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cb/Broadway...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cb/Broadway_tower_edit.jpg)

Seam carved:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ed/Broadway...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ed/Broadway_tower_edit_Seam_Carving.png)

~~~
chrishacken
You don't notice the difference between the proportions and distance between
the woman/sky and the castle?

The clouds are much smaller/thinner and the woman is a fraction of the
distance apart.

(Edit: Nevermind, I mistakenly thought you were trying to say you didn't see a
difference. Not that you were countering their point that the castle was
"redesigned".)

~~~
manigandham
That is what seam carving does. What do you think was supposed to happen?

Look at the pics again, the castle is exactly the same. The grass, sky and
distance between person has been changed. The whole point is to shrink the
dimensions by keeping the main things as they are in size, detail and
proportion and cutting out the stuff in the middle.

~~~
chrishacken
No kidding. In the comment I was replying to you said you didn't see a
difference.

(Nevermind, I misunderstood your comment.)

------
nacc
Seam carving works great on scenary images. I have accidentally used it on a
collection of portraits, and every image ends up at the bottom of uncanny
valley. They are so frightening that I can't look at the thumbnails and have
to remove them under cmd.

------
poorman
The github repo:
[https://github.com/aaparella/carve](https://github.com/aaparella/carve)

------
JulianMorrison
I found the video, where they just vanished a person out of a picture, to be a
mite disturbing. Stalin would have loved that.

------
castratikron
Why didn't you call it "parallelogram"?

~~~
ggambetta
Dude's last name is Parella

